# New Memeber



## Terranova (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi
I just joined today. I am a proud owner of a 2002 outback 23rs and love it! I have it for 4 years now.

I'm towing it with a 2004 Chevy Avalanche and runs smooth.

I'm happy for this site. It has alot of great info that is useful and knowledgeable.

Hope to hear from some of you...

Thanks

T & M


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Terranova, welcome to the board. Glad to see another Outbacker. I am failrly new to the board and to owning an Outback. Love the board and love my Outback. I know you will also.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Terranova to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS nice model

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Where ya from? See if you can find a local Rally.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Terranova
















to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!
Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome, Terranova! How did you find us? I'm pretty new here too but have had my Outback for 3 1/2 years. This place has taught me about "modifications". Wow--never occured to me to change something that I already paid good money for! But now I'm very busy changing knobs, making curtains, planning out new shelves and drawers and finding better ways to make a bed. You'll learn lots here to.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

pinklady said:


> Welcome, Terranova! How did you find us? I'm pretty new here too but have had my Outback for 3 1/2 years. This place has taught me about "modifications". Wow--never occured to me to change something that I already paid good money for! But now I'm very busy changing knobs, making curtains, planning out new shelves and drawers and finding better ways to make a bed. You'll learn lots here to.


Don't forget to look in members sig...a lot of us post a link to our camping page, where you can see our mods.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome welcome, there are some threads where you can tell about what you like to do and what you like to cook etc so you'll be able to learn a bit about us there.
Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Glad you found us - FINALLY!







Where ya been?

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the family. Everyone here is so helpful.

Carlton


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, to an experienced newbie!









Glad you found us!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Terranova!*








Glad to have you aboard!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Where are you from? Where do you like to camp? Sooooo glad you found us!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Terranova, glad you came on board.


----------



## Terranova (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank You for the welcomes....Hope to learn some neat stuff!


----------

